# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Фильм с А.Абдуловым и вайшнавами

## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы и поклонники Кришны!

Сегодня, 26 мая, в 20:15 по телеканалу «Столица» пройдет фильм «Официант с золотым подносом»

с А. Абдуловым. В этой картине снимались многие вайшнавы, а сценаристом была известная вайшнави Шримати Анандини.

Такие фильмы – большая редкость, и потому есть смысл включить «никчемный ящик» (если, конечно, он еще имеется в вашем доме).

Итак, сегодня, в 20.15 на «Столица».

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Нашел этот фильм в контакте. Там с 20 минуты сцена с преданными, на 46 минуте он читает письмо от преданного, на 47 минуте сцена с преданными. И в конце харинама вдоль берега (правда фоном кармическая музыка). Может и еще есть.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Аж в рассылке написали... Господа вайшнавы, обязательно посмотрите этот фильм, без него ваша духовная жизнь никогда не увенчается успехом!!!
это ирония, если чо

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

А ещё преданные снимались в десятках голливудских фильмов. И всяких других. Интересно, как повлияет на духовную жизнь их просмотр?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Вы хоть скажите фильм то сам как?  :smilies:  "Душеполезный" или опять мусор?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Это фильм 1992 года - разгар Перестройки, когда все было можно говорить и показывать. Преданные там показаны как один из атрибутов новой свободы. Относится к жанру трагикомедии... про официанта, который стал честным и решил не брать чаевых и что из этого вышло... ничего особенного. Фильм для любителей А.Абдулова.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это фильм 1991 года... в стране было полное непонимание, куда обществу двигаться. И поиск себя, дальнейшего пути - это было одной из идей, которую преданные и использовали. Совпало так, что сцены с преданными в павильоне Мосфильма снимали в день ГКЧП, 19 августа.  Нас везли из храма на съемки, и мы видели, что танки едут по городу...  Я не придала значения, все-таки Москва, думала, может быть, это в порядке вещей... Но потом еще долгие годы всякие деятели спрашивали друг друга: "А ты где был 19 августа?" (т.е. когда решалась судьба страны). Вот московская ятра была на харинаме ) С утра прошла лекция Вишнупада, и после лекции всех, кто хочет, пригласили в массовку. 

Движение в центре было полностью перекрыто, и А.Абдулов приехал на съемки с опозданием часов на 5 или 6.  Поэтому у нас оказалось очень много времени на киртаны и бхаджаны... По сценарию установили в "гостиной" павильонного "дома" московских Божеств, Шри Шри Нитая-Нимая Шачисуту. Когда харинаму вели в переходах павильонов, Харе Кришна мантра звучала очень громко, как в переходах метро... Матаджи очень красиво пели на веранде "дома", под гитару. И было много Кришна-катхи. В павильоне была "иллюзия Сочи", а вот воспевание было реальное... От того, что так долго ждали, всем привезли прасад (печенья), все преданные перекусили, и угостили всю остальную массовку... (преданных было человек 40 и остальных человек 30). 

Этот фильм - часть замечательной истории московской ятры. Туда поехали и старшие преданные, они там проходят в одной сцене на первом плане (кто знает имена точно, напишите, кто это, пожалуйста, я боюсь перепутать), когда герой Абдулова заходит в дом, в день рождения сына, на празднование которого он кого только не пригласил. Я там тоже "засветилась", в храме меня впервые одели в сари и впервые поставили тилаку на лоб... Для тех преданных, кто там участвовал, это добрые воспоминания о тех временах "перемен". Может быть, и Махабхарата прабху там тоже был? И поэтому такое, трепетное, отношение. Так что хотелось бы попросить тех, кого тогда еще не было ИСККОН, воздержаться от замечаний... Там были Божества, я думаю, уже одно это скорректирует отношение...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А может быть, и 1992, не помню уже.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вы хоть скажите фильм то сам как?  "Душеполезный" или опять мусор?


Сценарий да, такой наивный немного, но главное, воспевание есть, преданные настоящие. Хотя тоже неофиты в массе. Но в Голливуде, как правило, даже не настоящие преданные, просто кого-то наряжают и они изображают, как могут, не пойми чего...  Так что А.Абдулову, создателям фильма  и другим актерам причитается благодарность. Это я пишу, потому что прошлый мой коммент на фильм на прошлом форуме стерли зачем-то. Может, быть, чтобы Александр Абдулов не обиделся.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Фильм 1992 года, снимали в 1991. Но там помимо преданных, и другие идеи в сценарии есть, так что в общем и целом, фильм конечно, майа. Но вот тем преданным, кто участвовал - память о тех временах. Но я бы не рекомендовала смотреть, если что. Все-такие участие духовных личностей должно быть более яркое, а не просто как часть фона времени. Но тогда преданные брались за любую возможность проповеди, я помню общее впечатление от тех времен - было мало понятно, что будет дальше.
Явно, Шримати Анандини д.д. была не главным сценаристом, а только "наших" сцен, потому что в фильме и дурного достаточно.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Я бы не стал смотреть этот фильм, потому что это обычный художественный фильм. Наш Гуру Махарадж вообще запрещает смотреть кармические фильмы. Он говорит, что они "убивают" духовную жизнь. Но сцены с преданными мне было посмотреть интересно, поэтому посмотрел эти сцены в контакте.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Мне сейчас и сцены с преданными все-таки немного смешно было бы смотреть... слишком наивно все равно и монтаж не в нашу пользу, и неправдоподобно, в жизни преданные в таком бедламе праздники не устраивают... Хотя нет, если подумать... Даже несколько лет назад некоторым преданным у нас, например, было незазорно поучаствовать в программе в ночном клубе, "ради проповеди"...   А тут 1991 год.

По-моему, фильм был  нужен, только чтобы в день путча Божества выехали на прогулку по Москве и был 5-6 часовой киртан и Кришна-катха вне храма. Было действительно здорово, атмосфера из-за такого долгого воспевания и присутствия старших преданных была очень необычная.

----------


## Rustam

На *трекере* есть этот фильм.

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

По поводу путча, есть ещё фильм "Невозвращенец", по перестроечной, как говорится, повести А. Кабакова, где был предсказан переворот. И в фильме эти сцены получились весьма близко к натуральным, реальным телерепортажам августа 1991-го. А в финале герой, пробираясь сквозь толпу, видит харинаму: преданные вышли на улицы, вместе со всеми, и пели Харе Кришна. Не знаю, как перед Белым Домом, но в Питере на баррикадах перед Ленсоветом преданные пели и раздавали прасад. Фильм показали по ленинградскому телевидению вечером 19-го августа, и я, придя домой и включив тв, удивился силе художественного предвидения  :smilies:

----------


## lokaram das

Вот фрагменты из этого фильма с Абдуловым "Официант с золотым подносом" где есть преданные

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Сам фильм оказался примитивным и наивным до невозможности. Такое ощущение, что делал его какой-то любитель.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> По поводу путча, есть ещё фильм "Невозвращенец", по перестроечной, как говорится, повести А. Кабакова, где был предсказан переворот. И в фильме эти сцены получились весьма близко к натуральным, реальным телерепортажам августа 1991-го. А в финале герой, пробираясь сквозь толпу, видит харинаму: преданные вышли на улицы, вместе со всеми, и пели Харе Кришна. Не знаю, как перед Белым Домом, но в Питере на баррикадах перед Ленсоветом преданные пели и раздавали прасад. Фильм показали по ленинградскому телевидению вечером 19-го августа, и я, придя домой и включив тв, удивился силе художественного предвидения


В Москве была большая харинама в день, когда закончился путч. Была большая манифестация, которая шла по Новому Арбату до Манежной площади. Пока вся эта манифестация шла, мы стояли на тротуаре у метро Арбатской и пели киртан, а когда манифестанты все прошли, мы двинулись следом за ними на Манежную площадь. Тогда все десятки тясяч человек, что прошли мимо нас услышали Харе Кришна, а потом мы еще по Манежной площади водили харинаму, а оттуда пошли на Красную площадь. Вообщем в тот день харинама была весь день. Люди очень позитивно воспринимали наше пение.

А сам день путча (19 августа 1991 г.) мы поехали в Зеленоград книги распространять, и всем людям говорили: "Берите скорее, а то кто знает, может скоро опять все запретят". Люди вдохновлялись.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да, именно так, в багажнике по трое мы обычно и ездим. 
На кой они туда тантрический секас вставили, не понятно.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Да, именно так, в багажнике по трое мы обычно и ездим. 
> На кой они туда тантрический секас вставили, не понятно.


ДО КУЧКИ - ЭКЗОТИКА....

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------

